# Need Some Help



## Dave Martell (Nov 5, 2013)

:helpsos: I'm looking to get an idea of the size of the average American kitchen sink. 


Can you guys measure the depth (front to back) of the inside ledge of your kitchen sinks? _If you could also note if the sink is square, or rather if it has parallel ledges (front & back), this would also help a lot too._


Oh and if you use a pan or bucket instead of a sink (to sharpen over) I could use the same information for them as well. _*Please note if you use the bucket on the short or long side._


Thanks!!! 

Dave


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 5, 2013)

Dave - I don't think there's an average size sink. They vary pretty significantly. There are single bowl and double bowls to begin with. Then manufacturers make a lot of different sizes so that customers have a good selection. This applies to length width and depth. If you want, you can check out Architectural Graphic Standards and get an idea about minimums and typical design approaches.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 5, 2013)

Dave, 

Double sink. 16in deep ledge to ledge at the deepest point. It's a little more narrow. 13 3/4 inches. The shape is kind of irregular. Everything is rounded out and it gets a little more narrow at the end. I've tried the Naniwa and Tojiro sink bridges and they were both a pita to work with on this sink. So was a 2x4. I moved my sharpening to one of those plastic laundry room sinks - about 21x21 inches and I'm infinitely happier. It even works ok with my least favourite bridge - the Naniwa.


----------



## CPD (Nov 5, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Dave - I don't think there's an average size sink. They vary pretty significantly. There are single bowl and double bowls to begin with. Then manufacturers make a lot of different sizes so that customers have a good selection. This applies to length width and depth. If you want, you can check out Architectural Graphic Standards and get an idea about minimums and typical design approaches.



+1 on that, unfortunately. It's often not even standard to even numbers. In doing a remodel at my house I saw models, 28, 29, 29.5, 30, 31.5 inches wide and then some. It varied further based on type as mentioned (singe, double) but also whether undermount, surface or apron.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 5, 2013)

tripleq said:


> Dave,
> 
> Double sink. 16in deep ledge to ledge at the deepest point. It's a little more narrow. 13 3/4 inches. The shape is kind of irregular. Everything is rounded out and it gets a little more narrow at the end. I've tried the Naniwa and Tojiro sink bridges and they were both a pita to work with on this sink. So was a 2x4. I moved my sharpening to one of those plastic laundry room sinks - about 21x21 inches and I'm infinitely happier. It even works ok with my least favourite bridge - the Naniwa.





This is exactly what I'm looking for, thanks Norm.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 5, 2013)

So I guess that I don't need an "average size" of American sinks after all. What I do need is measurements of sinks and/or tubs/pans that you guys have/use in your house or place of work that could be used with a sink bridge if you were so inclined. 

The reason for my request is that we're looking at bringing in a new style sink bridge that is great but I'm trying to make sure that it fits the requirements.

Thanks for your help folks!


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 5, 2013)

My sink is under the counter, the hole in the counter is 17" deep, and the sink is 16 1/2" deep, front to back.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 6, 2013)

My kitchen sink is 16 1/4" deep, 14 1/2" wide, each bowl.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 6, 2013)

Dave,

Another thing I forgot to mention is one of the reasons using bridges in my sink was so difficult was that the faucet assembly was very wide. The base of it came out to almost the middle of each basin. This made the use of bridges difficult because the lip of the bridge met the faucet base if I placed it in the middle of the sink so I always has to use it at an awkward angle. I'll send you some pics if my explanation isn't clear.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Norm, your explanation is clear enough, good food for thought.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 6, 2013)

At 6' I am not unusually tall, but most kitchen sinks are too low for me to sharpen there, after 15 minutes my back hurts. Or maybe I am just getting old. Still looking for that comfortable place to sharpen, if I find it, maybe my knives will be in better shape... But as for sink bridges, tha would only work if I could adjust the height to the level I need. Just thinking...

Stefan


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 7, 2013)

In the kitchen: 18x32" and 15x15", both single basin


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2013)

Most US kitchen counters are 25" deep front to back. This is the cookie cutter size for depth that will allow a dishwasher or range be installed into the counter. this also means the sink will fit inside that space too. I have found you lose a half inch from the front edge to backsplash, because of the backsplash most of the time.


----------

